# steam wand



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if it is possible to fit a different steam wand to my Gaggia Baby, the panarello thing just doesnt cut it for me.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I was wondering this this wand might be better but have no experience with it?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

that works in the same way, one thing we used to do is drill a tiny hole into the frother sheath, this draws more air in and gives better aeration. give it a try. mark


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

Apparently the often used Rancilio wand substitution cannot be used on many of the later Baby models. I had thought of making an adaptor to go in place of the panarello. As far as I can observe the target is to get just a small hole - this from watching the local Costa man and the pictures of the Rancilio. Does anyone know the size of the hole? I find that taking the sleeve off of the panarello is not a solution as the pipe is then not long enough. I can however measure the diameter of that nozzle hole but not sure whether that is the optimum.

Mark, my problem is too much froth before milk is hot enough, am I moving in the wrong direction?

Barry


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It sounds like you need to plunge earlier.

When steaming, get air into the milk until the temp reaches approx 30c, then plunge deep and keep the milk swirling around.

You need to have sufficient volume of milk for this to work though.

Once the steam wand is plunged there should be very little air introduced and the milk will be mixing with the larger bubbles, breaking them down to give you a glossy finish.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

When I used the steam wand I just finished up with lots of foam on the top of the milk even though I had the wand at the bottom of my jug.

I had the same thought as Barry but when the sleeve is removed from the panarello the pipe remaining is not long enough to reach the lower depths of my jug. The link Banishinstant suggested indeed does show a longer set up but without any measurements I am reluctant to get it.

Ian


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ive just stumbled on an article that suggests the replacement panarello suggested by BanishInstant could be from a Gaggia Syncrony Digital, maybe Gaggiamanualservice would know if this will fit the Baby.

Ian


----------

